# Walmart 2019



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Went back 8-9 pages & also searched so hopefully no one made a thread yet that I over-looked. Was in Walmart tonight & had started to put out a very small section. Mostly dollar store type stuff....treat bags, party favors, 1 medium plastic plug-in pumpkin (must have been from last year?) & the rest of the aisle & the other side & also the next aisle over were all empty of the school supplies that were there.

Did buy these for just under $6. 100 Red lights with black wire...unusual. 8 functions with timer. Bought 2 & also 2 in orange. Also had purple but I have plenty other purple.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been stalking our stores...nothing yet but a little bit of fall stuff


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Ooooh cheap chaser lights! I've wanted chasers for my carnival sign but I'm terrible about electrical/mechanical prop builds so just used regular flashing ones. But that's cheap enough to pull the old ones and get a strand or two for some circus stuff!


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

No Halloween at our store either. There is an aisle of Fall and still two aisles of back to school. They haven't even started clearing the near empty boxes of pens, notebooks, etc. Bummer. I'm going to keep stalking them though and hopefully soon there will be some goodies start to show up!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Nothing at ours either. Normally when I got to our Walmart stores is not a bunch of stuff. Is Walmart one of those stores that depending which one I go to I could see differing stuff?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was just at Walmart last nite getting school supplies & they had zero Halloween things out. School starts the day after Labor Day here so they'll probably be setting stuff up next week at the earliest.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

We have 2 stores close to me, and sometimes they have things at one store that the other doesn't have. Granted, one of them has about half an aisle at best of Halloween and maybe 1/3 of it is decor. 

Our kids went back on the 15th of this month, so I was hoping to see something out. Oh well. Hopefully soon. People around here will grab up multiples of several of the items so if you don't act quickly you're out of luck. Especially anything in the vintage repro range.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Most retailers (including WM) wait until after Labor Day to put out their Halloween candies and goodies, so check back in a week or so.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Fall foliage decor and a trickling of Halloween themed shirts at ours, but that's it.


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

There are no Halloween items save for some children's clothes. There is a display of Christmas ornaments however.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Saw about a 1/4 of an aisle of Halloween candy at my local Walmart today, but that was about the only thing Halloween that I saw. Course I didn't get a chance to thoroughly peruse the entire store, so there may have been more Halloween stuff out than just what I saw in candy. Our Walmart just underwent an entire store reset so I am still trying to figure out where stuff is or where Holiday stuff will be put out.

I did stop by our local Dollar Tree today and they are starting to put out Halloween stuff. I was excited because I found both a left and a right skeleton hands and they were larger than my hands. The ones they have carried before were just right hands and were smaller than my hands. They will be perfect for my Grim Reaper.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yodlei said:


> Went back 8-9 pages & also searched so hopefully no one made a thread yet that I over-looked. Was in Walmart tonight & had started to put out a very small section. Mostly dollar store type stuff....treat bags, party favors, 1 medium plastic plug-in pumpkin (must have been from last year?) & the rest of the aisle & the other side & also the next aisle over were all empty of the school supplies that were there.
> 
> Did buy these for just under $6. 100 Red lights with black wire...unusual. 8 functions with timer. Bought 2 & also 2 in orange. Also had purple but I have plenty other purple.
> View attachment 717464
> View attachment 717465


very cool


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Walmart has the 7ft Winter Dragron online for $321.83 with free shipping right now



https://www.walmart.com/ip/7ft-Winter-Dragon-Animated-Prop-Halloween-Decoration/760614968


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

> . I was excited because I found both a left and a right skeleton hands and they were larger than my hands. The ones they have carried before were just right hands and were smaller than my hands


Doesn't that make you crazy? Whenever I see a display of Halloween hands of any kind I always check to see if they're all left & right or all left or all right. If I can get a left & right I'll buy them, otherwise I pass.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Doesn't that make you crazy? Whenever I see a display of Halloween hands of any kind I always check to see if they're all left & right or all left or all right. If I can get a left & right I'll buy them, otherwise I pass.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does this. I saw some pictures of a really cool snow globe (I think it was from HomeGoods?) but it had two of the same hand. Once I saw it I could see nothing else!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Doesn't that make you crazy? Whenever I see a display of Halloween hands of any kind I always check to see if they're all left & right or all left or all right. If I can get a left & right I'll buy them, otherwise I pass.


Yes it does make me crazy finding the perfect hands but then realize that they are all either left or all right hands. Drives me crazy too that most hands are fairly small, especially skeleton hands. They almost always seem to be about child sized hands, which doesn't look all that good on a 7 foot tall prop. That is why I was excited to find both a left and right skeleton hand and they were larger than my hands. They weren't basketball player sized hands, but they will definitely look better on a 7 foot prop than a 12 yr olds hand size. I am going to have to go and grab some more just in case. I just bought one pair the other day.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

RiverRat3 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does this. I saw some pictures of a really cool snow globe (I think it was from HomeGoods?) but it had two of the same hand. Once I saw it I could see nothing else!


I wonder why the makers only make either the left or the right hand and not both the left and the right? Others may not notice a prop with 2 right hands or 2 left hands, but I notice, especially if I am the one making the prop and it just bugs me. Like you, that is all I can see is the glaring 2 right or 2 left hands and it just detracts from seeing anything else.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

HauntedWyo said:


> I wonder why the makers only make either the left or the right hand and not both the left and the right? Others may not notice a prop with 2 right hands or 2 left hands, but I notice, especially if I am the one making the prop and it just bugs me. Like you, that is all I can see is the glaring 2 right or 2 left hands and it just detracts from seeing anything else.


That's a very good question! I don't understand it at all. The only thing I can figure is that the companies making the pieces are cost cutting by only using one mold and less equipment to make the products. Maybe? Whatever the reason, it bugs me. I can't unsee it.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

HauntedWyo said:


> I wonder why the makers only make either the left or the right hand and not both the left and the right? Others may not notice a prop with 2 right hands or 2 left hands, but I notice, especially if I am the one making the prop and it just bugs me. Like you, that is all I can see is the glaring 2 right or 2 left hands and it just detracts from seeing anything else.


Because it's twice as much work to have to produce left and right hand molds.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Cephus404 said:


> Because it's twice as much work to have to produce left and right hand molds.


I guess that makes sense, but it's still frustrating.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

I went to our local Goodwill to look for "pirate clothes" for my "pirate skeleton" scene this year and found a bunch of Halloween stuff out in early August - costumes, etc. Also found 2 pirate hats and a couple wigs!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Cephus404 said:


> Because it's twice as much work to have to produce left and right hand molds.


And cost. I used to work in product development for the Warner Bros Studio Stores and I project managed all the 3-d items. The sculpt and molding are expensive, esp with a hand because it would have many pieces to the mold because it has so many angles, etc. Thye will cut corners wherever possible!


----------



## trachcanman (Dec 17, 2015)

most likely right hands are made on one line and loaded into boxes of right hands and the left hands have another line so the stores don't bother to order a box of left hands and a box of right hands. whoever makes them could just run the lines together and pair them up then box as pairs but it would take longer and cost more.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Went this past Saturday for a few things & the school stuff was gone & there were boxes stacked in the 2 front aisles with 5 workers standing around. Was a few party type things out.

Went back today & was more out but still not done yet. Bought these...
Pix blurred but didn't want to take the plastic off since I might have one very similar to this canvas but maybe not:








Love me some Solar Dancers:








Cute coozies:








And Best of all, another lantern (they had purple with bats, orange with haunted house & green with ghosts & all 3 of these had hologram ghosts inside). This spider had skull hologram inside:


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Forgot these...was looking for the nightgowns they normally have but didn't see them yet:








Had about 4 different patterns & also have matching tops but whatever top was with these was gone but I have many to use with these.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

No Halloween at my Walmart none


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

One of my local stores finally put things out this past Thursday! There are inflatables, costumes, foam tombstones, and some pretty nice decor pieces. I saw some of the vintage inspired pieces like signs, votive holders, & medium sized figurines like they have carried in the past. There were also wax warmers again & some really nice potion bottles. I ended up getting a metallic skull wax warmer, the vintage inspired owl sorcerer, & a mercury glass potion bottle with an aged label. I saw no party supplies though. That section was empty. Hoping they get that out soon since my son wants a "dark Halloween" themed birthday party. My boy ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I have paints to return that didn’t work out for a Halloween project so let’s hope school supplies finally took a hike!


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Meadow said:


> I have paints to return that didn’t work out for a Halloween project so let’s hope school supplies finally took a hike!


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

New animated items:


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> New animated items:
> View attachment 719066
> 
> View attachment 719067
> ...


Whoa! I didn't see any of that at our store!! I hope we get those pieces with the little girls!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

My store has all of their Halloween out, plus whoever set the aisle went crazy and covered it in black plastic so it's a dark and scary tunnel. Not sure if that's a company directive or someone was being creative. And they are carrying the Gemmy Fire & Ice lights this year, they had them for $14.97.


----------



## Whitewatervol (Nov 3, 2018)

Yodlei said:


> Went back 8-9 pages & also searched so hopefully no one made a thread yet that I over-looked. Was in Walmart tonight & had started to put out a very small section. Mostly dollar store type stuff....treat bags, party favors, 1 medium plastic plug-in pumpkin (must have been from last year?) & the rest of the aisle & the other side & also the next aisle over were all empty of the school supplies that were there.
> 
> Did buy these for just under $6. 100 Red lights with black wire...unusual. 8 functions with timer. Bought 2 & also 2 in orange. Also had purple but I have plenty other purple.
> View attachment 717464
> View attachment 717465


I bought a set of these and they work great with the 5v output of the Arduino controllers I'm using for props. They remember the last mode they were in when you power them back up, which is nice.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Went to mine with very little selection. This is what I saw.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Few more...


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Wal-Mart didn’t have anything to offer me. Thought the potion bottles were a good price if you needed some but I have more than enough.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

@Meadow, your walmart has more to offer than mine does. I would love to see those doll heads in person that are on the shelves with the skulls and foam pumpkins in your pictures. 

We have absolutely no animatronics or inflatables in at all at our store. We have about half the stuff in the first 2 pics. you posted, none of the what is in your 3rd, less than half of what's in your 4th, about half of your 5th pic. and none of your 6th pic. But we have tons of costumes and about a 4'x3' section of masks and no wigs or other costume accessories.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> @Meadow, your walmart has more to offer than mine does. I would love to see those doll heads in person that are on the shelves with the skulls and foam pumpkins in your pictures.
> 
> We have absolutely no animatronics or inflatables in at all at our store. We have about half the stuff in the first 2 pics. you posted, none of the what is in your 3rd, less than half of what's in your 4th, about half of your 5th pic. and none of your 6th pic. But we have tons of costumes and about a 4'x3' section of masks and no wigs or other costume accessories.


That stinks! We have three Walmart stores and I went to the smaller one. I think it’s garbage that every store is so different. I’d rather they just have stuff at one store and overstock it like mad.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> That stinks! We have three Walmart stores and I went to the smaller one. I think it’s garbage that every store is so different. I’d rather they just have stuff at one store and overstock it like mad.


We have 4 Walmarts locally and the closest one is the only one that isn't a Super-Walmart. Those always have a ton more stuff. We get one aisle. The others have a whole section for Halloween. Still haven't made it out to the others yet.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

We only have 1 walmart and it's about the only place to shop as walmart managed to shut down pretty much all the stores we used to have.

Woolworth's, Yellow Front, K-mart, Gibson's, Pamida, and Coast To Coast, they are all gone thanks to walmart moving in and now we have no selection and have to take or leave what they carry. Thank goodness for Home Depot as they are the only other place in town that carries Halloween stuff unless you want to count the even punier selection at Walgreens.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> I would love to see those doll heads in person that are on the shelves with the skulls and foam pumpkins in your pictures.


This is basically what they look like, except the empty eye sockets are the color of the skin, not black. The first two are white and the third is yellowed.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

MasqAddikt said:


> This is basically what they look like, except the empty eye sockets are the color of the skin, not black. The first two are white and the third is yellowed.
> View attachment 719142


Thank-you. Those look pretty cool. I hope that my walmart gets some in. I'm hoping that they are still setting stuff out and that what is currently out is not all we are getting.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Thank-you. Those look pretty cool. I hope that my walmart gets some in. I'm hoping that they are still setting stuff out and that what is currently out is not all we are getting.


No problem. They are all over the place regarding Halloween merch setup. Of the three that I have stopped at, one had a small aisle of decor; another had a ton of boxes in the area and planograms taped to shelves; and the third did not have so much as a partially cleared area.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Found this at another Walmart


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Meadow said:


> Found this at another Walmart
> 
> View attachment 719236
> 
> ...



cool prop but way overprice at 98$


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Seems pretty spot on to me with skellies averaging 30 bucks each.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> This is basically what they look like, except the empty eye sockets are the color of the skin, not black. The first two are white and the third is yellowed.
> View attachment 719142


I bought the middle one at Walmart last year. Wasn't sure what I was going to do with it but it was cool. Figured I could light it up with a tealight or something & make a gown & put it in my cemetery with my other ghouls. I know it didn't cost much at all.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Found this at another Walmart
> 
> View attachment 719236
> 
> ...


Walmart was good at having different stuff at different stores last year. Didn't see this at mine & there was something similar I saw on-line the past couple of years that wasn't rated very good & way more than $98 & I passed. Guess I need to check the others I didn't go to.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My Walmart has nothing out yet very disappointed


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> I bought the middle one at Walmart last year. Wasn't sure what I was going to do with it but it was cool. Figured I could light it up with a tealight or something & make a gown & put it in my cemetery with my other ghouls. I know it didn't cost much at all.


I did not know that they also had the doll heads last year - I thought that they were new for 2019. Good idea.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> Walmart was good at having different stuff at different stores last year. Didn't see this at mine & there was something similar I saw on-line the past couple of years that wasn't rated very good & way more than $98 & I passed. Guess I need to check the others I didn't go to.


Et tu Walmart? On prices that is. 

I think I know the one you mentioned. 3 skellies carrying a coffin. The skeletons are cheap blow-molds and the coffin is cardboard. The price on that one is all over the place, bit I have seen for as cheap as $60 or $70, I think, but that was a one-off.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Et tu Walmart? On prices that is.
> 
> I think I know the one you mentioned. 3 skellies carrying a coffin. The skeletons are cheap blow-molds and the coffin is cardboard. The price on that one is all over the place, bit I have seen for as cheap as $60 or $70, I think, but that was a one-off.


Agree on the price. I was just laughing at the image of them holding beers. Well played Walmart.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

My store has the costume aisles all set, but the one that's normally full of Halloween decor has fall/autumn stuff there instead. Little or no decor items at all. I'm hoping that doesn't stay this way!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Et tu Walmart? On prices that is.
> 
> I think I know the one you mentioned. 3 skellies carrying a coffin. The skeletons are cheap blow-molds and the coffin is cardboard. The price on that one is all over the place, bit I have seen for as cheap as $60 or $70, I think, but that was a one-off.


Yep....sounds like the one. Price was all over the place & didn't have good reviews either.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> New animated items:
> View attachment 719066
> 
> View attachment 719067
> ...


Want to see those 1st 2. Did they have a try me?

Wouldn't buy them but what did the bugs do?

Bought the talking head (dark pix to see the light-up eyes & mouth moves). Had an electronic eye at the bridge of his nose. Going to dress it up & put it in my cemetery:








Saw the flaming skull picture (only 1 left) & it was cool but too busy & couldn't see it very well so I passed. The first I would want though. These also have sound. Bought a very cool 1 last year (same frame) but the picture was of a girl in white holding a knife with blood all over her. Put it in the bathroom & came on every time you would walk in.

Since I am a sucker for "shimmer", bought more BO candles. The skull & bones is warm white & this Lantern is the same or very similar to the one at Menards that was over $20 I believe. Think I paid $14.99. Very bright.














Glad this one wasn't color-changing but would have bought it anyway:


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yodlei said:


> Want to see those 1st 2. Did they have a try me?
> 
> Wouldn't buy them but what did the bugs do?
> 
> ...


The first two have creepy music and little girls phrases. The bugs moved their legs and make creepy bug type noises (crunching, shrieking, etc) and the frame lights up.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> The first two have creepy music and little girls phrases. The bugs moved their legs and make creepy bug type noises (crunching, shrieking, etc) and the frame lights up.


I'll have to see if I can find them in a store. There are many around here. Sounds interesting & Thanks!!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Agree on the price. I was just laughing at the image of them holding beers. Well played Walmart.


You made me go back & look. I missed that the first time. That was a good idea but would really have to be sturdy since that is a lot of weight for simple cardboard, if that is what it is made of. Could easily make your own & use that blow up coffin for ice & beer. Would have to add a slat under so the coffin wouldn't cave.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just picked up my order of 4-14” circle cake boards from Walmart using their self-delivering Customer Pickup system...guess their way to get rid of a few more employees. You show your bar code in your Ready for Pickup email on your phone to their scanner and it brings up your order, retrieved the package and deposits it in a delivery area that you lift the door to and remove the package. I should have taken a photo of this towering delivery system that takes up a good amount of floor space.

Anyway my 14” cardboard cake circles (for anchoring my pterosaurs and nests to) came in a very sturdy Walmart, at least two-colors, printed cardboard box that was like 16x20x12”!! I couldn’t help but laugh out loud. The helper nearby asked if everything was OK and told her what was inside and said great example of your company spending its money on things other than people. Oh well!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Went by there today.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Our Walmart has most if not all their Halloween out now. Tonight I found three styles of Gemmy "ShadowLights": The Nightmare Before Christmas, Scary Ghosts, and Scooby Doo. According to the Gemmy website, also available at Walmart are Halloween Icons Scene, Pennywise, and Spider, but I didn't see them). It's an indoor projector that "casts static or rotating images in all directions; projects up to 10 feet". Here's links to them from the Gemmy Industries website...

https://www.gemmy.com/shadow-lights-jack-skellington/
https://www.gemmy.com/shadow-lights-scary-ghosts/
https://www.gemmy.com/shadow-lights-scooby-doo/
https://www.gemmy.com/shadow-lights-halloween-icon-scene/
https://www.gemmy.com/shadow-lights-pennywise/
https://www.gemmy.com/shadow-lights-spider/

I like the first two the best because they project white images on the walls and ceiling. Paid $12.97 for each. I don't know what the others cost. Runs on 3 AA batteries. Fun!

Looks like more are available at other stores...

Beetle Juice at Home Depot... https://www.gemmy.com/lightshow-lighting/?sort=featured&page=3
Flying Tree and Witches at 8 listed stores... https://www.gemmy.com/shadow-lights-flying-tree-and-witches/
Mickey Mouse at Publix and TJ Maxx... https://www.gemmy.com/shadow-lights-mickey-mouse/


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I bought one of the Shadow Lights last year & was very disappointed. Not bright at all on most colors, even in complete darkness. Unless they've improved them????


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yodlei, the only one at the store last night with color was Scooby Doo which is a yellow-orange. I didn't get it because I didn't like the way the chosen images were laid out. So I don't know because I wasn't able to test it at home in a darkened room.

The ones i got were both white light.

Both worked well in a darkened room, last night and this morning, though it's cloudy and rainy today.

The images look the most focused one to three feet from the wall, but still looked great throughout my 10 by 10 foot bedroom.

I love the Scary Ghosts and the Jack Skellington ones. The LED's are very bright. But I like like these type of products. I also have the trees Target sold in 2017 that projected tree branches on the walls and ceiling.

I have both running now in the same room and it's kind of neat because the rotate in opposite directions. Love them!


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Illysium said:


> Went by there today.
> 
> View attachment 719933
> View attachment 719934
> ...


Oh man I really love their poison and snake oil elixir bottles? They look different than a lot of the other bottles out these year, imo.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

wolfncrowlane said:


> Oh man I really love their poison and snake oil elixir bottles? They look different than a lot of the other bottles out these year, imo.


Yep, they're really nice and heavy, actually look vintage, and only $4 each.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Illysium said:


> Yep, they're really nice and heavy, actually look vintage, and only $4 each.


Our Walmart hasn’t gotten them yet but I am definitely keeping an eye out now!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone bought their Halloween treat making kits? They have a lot of them this year (idk if they've had them previous years or not...). They look good...just wondering about the quality of them all. I mean...it is Walmart after all lol.


----------



## shootmenow (Mar 18, 2012)

If anybody is at their local Walmart and sees this Zombie Alarm, could you please let me know the item number/UPC for it? My kids saw it in a youtube video and thought it was really cool. I can't find it online or at any of my nearest stores. I'm willing to drive to a Walmart further from me, but I want to be able to check their inventory first to make sure they have it. I really appreciate it!


----------



## DavidM (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone seen the candy bowl that looks like an oversized set of glow in the dark Vampire teeth?? I've seen a few pics of it on Instagram/eBay, but I haven't seen it in store at any of the 5 I've checked at. Would really like to get one. Here's a picture I stole from Instagram.


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

DavidM said:


> Has anyone seen the candy bowl that looks like an oversized set of glow in the dark Vampire teeth?? I've seen a few pics of it on Instagram/eBay, but I haven't seen it in store at any of the 5 I've checked at. Would really like to get one. Here's a picture I stole from Instagram.
> View attachment 720234


I love this candy bowl. Now I have to go to Wal-Mart just to see if they have it.


----------



## DavidM (Aug 29, 2013)

fowldarr said:


> I love this candy bowl. Now I have to go to Wal-Mart just to see if they have it.


If you find one, buy 2 and mail me one!


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

DavidM said:


> If you find one, buy 2 and mail me one!


I can do that. I think my wife is down that way today. I'll have her check it out.


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

DavidM said:


> If you find one, buy 2 and mail me one!


My wife is going to look, but I did find the same thing on amazon for 14.99, so if you really want one, that might be the better way to go.


----------



## DavidM (Aug 29, 2013)

fowldarr said:


> My wife is going to look, but I did find the same thing on amazon for 14.99, so if you really want one, that might be the better way to go.


Wow, bless you! Someone told me it was a Walmart exclusive, Amazon says it's from Hallmark. I'm going to order one, but thanks so much for the heads up!!


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

DavidM said:


> Wow, bless you! Someone told me it was a Walmart exclusive, Amazon says it's from Hallmark. I'm going to order one, but thanks so much for the heads up!!


Love helping out a fellow Halloweener. I'm still debating whether to order one.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Walmart has some very cool sound-activated masks.









Nice graphics, effective multi-stage lighting reacts to sounds or beats of music. If I was a kid I'd grab one...or more. While they look 3-Dimensional, they're flat. If you're having a party a few of these on the wall , flashing to the music, would look awesome.

















Brand name says BEATSYNC


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I've never bought a candy bowl before (I usually use one of my many trick or treat pails) but I might make an exception for those teeth!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

ChrisW said:


> Walmart has some very cool sound-activated masks.
> View attachment 720237
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a Skeleton mask like this at Target last year & is very bright & cool. They also had a Butterfly that I bought as well but not for Halloween. They are flat so you can hang them or prop them up as well. Put skelly on a styrofoam head & then added my black cloak & you have an instant reaper.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

DavidM said:


> Has anyone seen the candy bowl that looks like an oversized set of glow in the dark Vampire teeth?? I've seen a few pics of it on Instagram/eBay, but I haven't seen it in store at any of the 5 I've checked at. Would really like to get one. Here's a picture I stole from Instagram.
> View attachment 720234


Been there 3 times & different stores (last time was about a week ago) & never saw it. Walmart is good for having different things at different stores. Will be out tomorrow to yet another different one & will check.


----------



## DavidM (Aug 29, 2013)

Yodlei said:


> Been there 3 times & different stores (last time was about a week ago) & never saw it. Walmart is good for having different things at different stores. Will be out tomorrow to yet another different one & will check.


I actually ended up finding it on Amazon, should be here in a few days! I had been told it was a Walmart exclusive, but guess not. Take that, seller on eBay that wanted $50!


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't usually shop at Walmart (3 Targets between me and Walmart). But I ordered the skeleton duo today and will have it Thursday. I will report on the quality.

I don't think the coffin is cardboard. It has a drain plug in it and is watertight (to use with water and dry ice). The metal frame is what sold me on it, it looks solid and I can see a skeleton or zombie being crammed into the coffin and hanging out. But time will tell  For the price one 2 skellies and a cheap pop-up coffin, $98 seems too good to be true.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

DavidM said:


> Has anyone seen the candy bowl that looks like an oversized set of glow in the dark Vampire teeth?? I've seen a few pics of it on Instagram/eBay, but I haven't seen it in store at any of the 5 I've checked at. Would really like to get one. Here's a picture I stole from Instagram.
> View attachment 720234


This is available on Zulily today! It's really a Hallmark piece. At least that's what Zulily says.








Hallmark White Vampire Teeth Glow-in-the-Dark Candy Bowl


Reach inside for a tasty treat — if you dare! The glow-in-the-dark design of this vampiric candy bowl gives off an eerie light to spook your guests.




www.zulily.com





You have to join Zulily to order & even see that it's available. If you need any more info please see the Zulily 2019 thread.








Zulily 2019


Yep, already. Bethany Lowe today, all holidays but lots of Halloween too: https://www.zulily.com/e/bethany-lowe-designs-352893.html?ext_id=7QCMJ743MWKX&map_id=1&tid=RetEm_LCMTrigger_favoriteBrands_favEvent1cta_100114906




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## bingo666 (Sep 19, 2013)

Also available on Amazon -





Amazon.com: Hallmark 6MJN1498 Glow in The Dark Candy Bowl-Vampire Teeth for Halloween, White: Home & Kitchen


Buy Hallmark 6MJN1498 Glow in The Dark Candy Bowl-Vampire Teeth for Halloween, White: Candy Dishes - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> This is available on Zulily today! It's really a Hallmark piece. At least that's what Zulily says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw two of the white vampire teeth candy containers at Walmart. Love how they glow in the picture. Fun!


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

I bought one of these & I have to say, I'm pretty impressed:



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Way-to-Celebrate-Skeleton-Duo-Carrying-Coffin-Outdoor-Halloween-D-cor-5-ft/861948459












The good:

It assembles quickly and feels very stable due to the bases & metal frame. The frame on this is tubing with those spring loaded pins that pop in place when you get the parts lined up.
The skeletons are normal sized (5' tall) and everything is well labelled.
The plastic coffin is short, only 4' long, but has a drain plug and is really sturdy. I put my 35 pound dog in it and he was quite safe. It is deeper than I expected, but I can fill the bottom with some extra styrofoam and that will work well.
While you could serve things from the coffin, it's a good height for adults to get things from. The top of the coffin is about as tall as a kitchen counter. Good for grown-ups, not good for TOTers
The bad:

One of my heads was cracked, and since they are out of stock my only choice is to return it or try to fix it. It's a small crack, I can fix it, but they are not packed well. Beware.
The coffin has NO LID. From the picture it sort of looks like a closed coffin but it is not. So plan to have something cool inside of it.
The paint job on the coffin is pretty dreadful. It is pumpkin orange with black highlights. It looks so bad, but there is a faux woodgrain texture that I can overpaint and work with. But plan on doing something about the color - blech.
There is no way to attach the coffin to the frame. Sure, gravity will help but who doesn't get at least one SUPER windy day in the Fall? I will use cable supports that have adhesive backs and some zip ties to remedy this. 
For $98 it was a good splurge item. I am adding another skeleton inside that will be wearing a holocaust cloak (a la Princess Bride) , and I'm dressing these two in a gauzy pant/shirt combo. They can't wear cloaks too easily, will be easier to make pants/shirt work because of how the metal frame attaches.

To elevate my kneeling skelly in the coffin, I'm adding a layer of styrofoam to the bottom. That also gives me a base to attach other bones to - I have a lot of loose bones that I will put on wire & stab the wire into the foam (keeping them from blowing away). It will be like a floral pick made from body parts.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Engineerchic said:


> I bought one of these & I have to say, I'm pretty impressed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still haven't seen this at any of the 4 or 5 stores I went to. Not sure if I would buy now since I already spent a ton & waiting for HD to have a sale on a couple of things.
BUT, I did find these earrings:


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Any Gemmy experts know if they discontinued the life size reindeer?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

gcbike said:


> Any Gemmy experts know if they discontinued the life size reindeer?
> View attachment 722546
> View attachment 722546


Get that blasphemy out of here!!


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

MasqAddikt said:


> Get that blasphemy out of here!!


I was thinking - This is the wrong forum to post that on.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

I know but a lot of gemmy collectors are on here.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

gcbike said:


> I know but a lot of gemmy collectors are on here.


I believe they did discontinue the reindeer. Walmart has both Santa life size decorations this year and they have a life size golden retriever from what I saw at my local Walmart.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I bought all those Great Value brand Halloween baking kits...and I do mean all of them. I missed like, two lol. I just hope they're good. I noticed at least on the Candy Corn Cupcake kit that it didn't include frosting, you have to buy or make your own. You'd think a kit would include everything...more so for $5...

And a lot of the other kits (cookie ones specifically) include icing/frosting so it's a bit odd that specifically the cupcake kit doesn't.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

DavidM said:


> Has anyone seen the candy bowl that looks like an oversized set of glow in the dark Vampire teeth?? I've seen a few pics of it on Instagram/eBay, but I haven't seen it in store at any of the 5 I've checked at. Would really like to get one. Here's a picture I stole from Instagram.
> View attachment 720234


I thought I missed out on this Hallmark glow-in-the-dark fang treat bowl but found it tonight at Walmart in the Hallmark Halloween section. So glad I got one. The darker it is, the more intensely it glows! 

Additionally, it's two pieces that can easily be pulled apart and stacked for storage - (as pictured below).










As I was walking through Walmart with it, people kept stopping and asking about it. And one gentleman told me his favorite Halloween "candy bowl" story.

His neighbor was a bit of a prankster. He brought home a wooden ice box type of cabinet, cut a hole out of the top, and put a small chair inside the cabinet for the man's young daughter to sit on with her head poking out the hole. On Halloween night, they welcomed trick-or-treaters into the decorated garage.

And in the garage was his daughter in the cabinet with a candy bowl filled with candy, fitted around her neck. Her face painted with make-up. She'd sit very still, eyes open. When a guest reached into the bowl for candy, she'd pretend she was trying to bite them!

The father said a mother reached into the bowl and was scared so badly, she threw her bag of candy, ran out of the garage and continued running down the street!

He went on to tell me that he was a fire chief. Concerned that the woman might have a heart attack, he chased after her to insure she was okay. True? Not true? Who knows but it made for a good story! [giggle]


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't know who posted the picture of this candy container glowing in a darkened room here or perhaps elsewhere on the forum, but just wanted to say thanks. Had to have it after I saw it. Glad I got it!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

If you can stand to venture into where Walmart keeps the stuff for _that other holiday, _there's some pretty useful stuff out right now.


----------

